# R33 GTR oem wheels



## iamtomo (Jul 26, 2015)

Looking for a set of stock gtr wheels ideally with legal tyres but not too fussed. Any condition as long as they are straight!

Cheers Tom


----------



## Will32GTR (Sep 23, 2015)

Have PM'd you Tom.


----------



## iamtomo (Jul 26, 2015)

Bump still interested


----------

